# Designprogramm für Autos



## pit-bull1989 (19. Januar 2008)

moin moing suche autodesignprogramme. für autokonstruktionen aussen und innenraum. will nen bisschen was aus mein auto machen, kenne aber kein programm. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Zunächst möchte ich Dich an die Netiquette erinnern, welche Du bei Deiner Registrierung
akzeptiert hast. Vor allem Punkt 15 solltest Du näher betrachten. Danke.

Doch nun zu Deiner Frage: Möchtest Du Dein Auto nur "aufpimpen", also eine andere
Farbe geben, schönere Spoiler oder was auch immer, bieten sich die üblichen Grafik-
programme wie Photoshop, GIMP und Co an.
Soll es aber wirklich - wie Du schriebst - in Richtung Konstruktion und genaues arbeiten
gehen, wirst Du um ein CAD-Programm wie bspw. AutoCAD nicht umhin kommen.

Also schreib am besten, was Du genau vor hast und wir können Dir sicher genauer Auskunft geben.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## pit-bull1989 (19. Januar 2008)

ich möchte nicht nur das äuserliche verändern sondern besonders denn innenraum. wie beispielsweise denn kofferraum und das amaturenbrett für 86c polo coupe.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2008)

Bitte nochmal meinen kompletten Beitrag lesen.


----------

